# New Title



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Garp earned his AKC CA and the fourth leg of his CAA title this weekend.

So now, Beret's World According to Garp CA [BA-J]

Also it was very hot and we had fun.

Photos from the official photog should be out in a couple of weeks, but I wanted to share now!



















And video (he's kinda speedy) skip ahead to 30sec in:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10154339084335066

(These 2 pictures don't belong to me, I'm just sharing them from FB)


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yay!!! Congrats!!  love those running pictures!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Way to go Beret!!! You and Garp should be very proud.

Joe


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

AWESOME!! Nice job Garp!


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

Aaaaand... We have more pictures from that weekend!


----------



## Vidgomd (Nov 30, 2010)

He looks happy like he's saying look everyone I got a medal!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Look at that happy face!


----------

